# Chance of fertility?



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

My male died but I tried leaving them together overnight one time. I don’t know if they connected but I did see the male try a couple times beforehand so I decided to leave them be. When my alarm went off though it scared my male and I heard and saw him fly off my female’s back. He was in there for at least 5 hours in the dark, could he have successfully mated? I was told that she was most likely ready to mate with, and she did seem more willing this time. Also, once again, if anyone’s got a spare male I’d be extremely grateful!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 27, 2019)

There's a chance, but it's not super likely. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

That’s what I’m afraid of, also, what makes you think that it’s not that likely?


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 27, 2019)

Its also not super not likely. 

Best to repair if you want certainty.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m currently on the hunt for any spare nale ghosts, so hopefully if I find one I can ensure that she’s fertile. She’s still relatively young so I’ve got quite a bit of time left so let’s hope for the best.


----------

